# Fuel pump upgrade for a 1986 mk2 16v with GT3071R



## [email protected]n16vT (Jun 9, 2012)

Need some input here, I've got a 1986 Golf MK2 GTI 16V with turbo.
OE k-jetronic fuel pump system with the orginal pump in the tank and one fuel pump under the car with filter and fuel pressure holder.
Like this :









Some info of my engine:
630 Siemens Deka injectors
GT3071R
2,5" downpipe
BKR7E gappet to 0,5mm
3 bar fuel pressure (It's ajustable) 
Today 1,4 bar boost (gonna boost more this summer)
Megasquirt 1 v3.00

Gonna upgrade to 4 bar mapdaddy map sensor and...
60-2 trigger OEM lupo/polo
Wastespark OEM VW
Will try to map the car at 1,8 - 2 bar boost.

Think I must upgrade my fuel system too boost more power.
The orginal pump 0580254033 del 5 bar / 128lph

Is there a pump out there who will fit the orginal pump holder under the car ? I think my pump is 60mm since I've got a 1986 model.

Will the bosch 040 pump fit ? ? 

Hope you all guys understand me. Sorry i'm a Norwegian....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Stock pump is actually ok. I ran mine for years..... made over 400 on it.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Wait. .. yours may flow less. My bad. . Now I'm reading. . Yours does lol. Any of the mechanical pumps for those will work, the hook up for power and fuel sending etc may be different.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

I've run this OE pumpe for many years now with KKK k24 and messured 290hp at 1,5bar with 440ccm injectors. 
And it's have been no problem with the fuel. 

Now i have 630ccm injectors and my goal is 400hp. 
So maybe I must have a better fuel pump. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - no


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

A NEW mk1 gti pump is good for around 400whp. Fits like factory also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

A MK1 GTI wil not be a direct fit, It's not the same as 040, it got "hose"in both ends of the pump, the one I got sits in a catch tank/surge tank like the picture in the top of the thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

You should get rid of the accumulator box and run a simple inline 044 + fuel filter on a custom bracket


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

not much familiar with the bosch numbers. but think of the Passat b3 pump? that car is the highest factory horse power car with cis-e motronic. the last car of its kind to run this kind of bosch pump in the vw family. 
maybe another 80's technology car such as bmw; v8 Mercedes or in Europe the Ferrari or aston martins or lamboginis had a similar size pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

sp_golf said:


> You should get rid of the accumulator box and run a simple inline 044 + fuel filter on a custom bracket


Yes i'm thinking about that now, to run with the OE feed pump in the tank and a 044 pump under the car with the OE filter.

Seems like nobody doesen't have tried to fit a 040 in the original place, i have found out that the OE pump is 60mm and the 040 is 60mm, but I am not sure how to mount the OE bracket on the 040, not sure that would go...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I've made 400whp with intank + 044, should be good for 500+. If you want to try the 040 buy one and try it, if not go 044.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Aeromotive 340 pump in oem location with 30 amp fuel pump wiring kit. More output than the 044 and cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Will that 340 aeromotive fit the OE location ?  how many mm ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Run aeromotive 340 lp/h pump in tank- delete everything else- good for over 400hp- i have done this works fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

InlinePerformance said:


> Run aeromotive 340 lp/h pump in tank- delete everything else- good for over 400hp- i have done this works fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okey 
That was a good solution, is it easy to fit it in the tank ? Just remove the orginal pump and replace it with the 340..? 
Does it work at the track ? Without the original catch tank? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

It takes some modding but i have mever had a problem-hard to explain-just gotta gonfor it-gettinthe height takes a bit as it is no loger spring loaded when your done-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

